

Google Homepage Circa 1997 - n-named
http://web.archive.org/web/19971210065417/backrub.stanford.edu/

======
erikpukinskis
We know what happened to Larry and Sergei, but I was curious what happened to
Scott Hassan and Alan Steremberg:

Scott: [http://www.zdnet.com/news/life-after-google-with-
millions/18...](http://www.zdnet.com/news/life-after-google-with-
millions/184389)

Alan:
[http://www.thealarmclock.com/mt/archives/2007/05/google_weat...](http://www.thealarmclock.com/mt/archives/2007/05/google_weather.html)
/ [http://news.cnet.com/Start-up-warms-up-personal-
robots/2100-...](http://news.cnet.com/Start-up-warms-up-personal-
robots/2100-11394_3-6214965.html?tag=mantle_skin;content)

------
dasil003
It blows my mind that the entire corpus of fetched web pages can fit on a
single midrange laptop's HD today; clustering on indeed.

------
David
From the FAQ page: "8) Your logo is upside down: Why is the light source
obviously below the image? It looks quite unnatural...

The logo is simply a scan of my hand, from a flatbed scanner converted to
black and white. The "back" in the picture is the scanner cover, and the
shadows are from the scanner light."

But no image on the main page =( I really wish they'd archived that, too.
(Says something about the necessity of making v1 look good. Of course, the web
was a different place in '97.)

~~~
jawee
<http://www.google.com/logos/backrub_small.jpg>

Found at: <http://www.google.com/logos/fan.html> (scroll to the bottom and it
has older official Google logos)

~~~
toolate
<http://blogoscoped.com/files/google-backrub-2007.png> full size for those
that are interested.

------
Kilimanjaro
Backrub?

[http://web.archive.org/web/19971210065425/backrub.stanford.e...](http://web.archive.org/web/19971210065425/backrub.stanford.edu/backrub.html)

------
tragiclos
Is any of the data about the size of their index and so on still available? Is
there some competitive advantage to keeping this secret?

~~~
lubos
it's probably meaningless by now... my guess is that the reason why google
doesn't publish stats, they simply don't want bing or yahoo or someone else
claim to have the biggest index and gain cheap press coverage... after all
it's not about how big index you got but you are doing with it

------
n-named
Why was my title edited? It is so OG [1]. Think about it in the context of,
this is my research project/company launch page. OG is accurate and should not
have been stripped from the headline. Unless of course someone did this first?

[1] <http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=og>

~~~
scotth
Unnecessary editorializing? Goofy language? Pick one.

~~~
n-named
You're right. I was just a bit excited that I found it. HN wouldn't be as good
if everyone did this.

------
n-named
I haven't seen this before, and found the statistics at the bottom
interesting.

